# My weakness....



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

It's funny how much I have fly fished in my life and stuggled with this same issue over and over again. By no means do I call myself a great flyfisherman but I woudn't classify myelf as a novice either. I was fishing the Provo today and I once again hit my weakness..... Shallow swift rivers. How do you nymph them without always getting tangles or stuck in the rocks with your weight? It's so frustrating. No weight it flies right down the river too fast and small split shot and it's hard to tell a bite due to all the hang-ups. Only time I fished in Montana it was exactly like this and it was so frustrating. To get in the deeper holes or the slower deeper spots I do okay. Not much surface activity today so dry flying wasn't much of an option. Help please?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Less weight?
I like to have my indicator double the distance of the depth of water that I'm fishing. Mend the line for a dead drift and let the fly hit bottom once in a while but not every cast. Add weight if the fly doesn't contact the bottom.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know what kind of strike indicator you are using but I like to tie my own nymphing leaders consisting of about 6 feet of very heavy leader like 20 to 30 lb test then a couple feet of 8 lb test then tippet. The very heavy leader section allows me to slide my strike indicator up and down the leader adjusting for the depth and speed of the water but the indicator stays where I put it. If you are hanging up a lot move the indicator toward the fly. If your wt does not touch the bottom move the indicator toward the rod. Hope this helps.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Play with the weight. I use a BB to start with and adjust from their. I echo what Grandpa D said. Dead drift and mend. I use the plastic thingamobobber and that helps me better than yarn or stick in indicators. I feel your pain and frustration. Keep at it. It will pay off.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I do try and play with the weight and the indicator a lot. When ur fishing in 2 feet of water all around you its just frustrating to me. I want that 4 foot deep hole w a slow drift. 2 feet or less I suck in. If I was a fish ide rather die then be in that shallow of water  then when you shorten your indicator to only 4 feet above the fly I can't help but think it's going to spook the fish more then it would help it?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That's the kind of situation where short-line or euro nymphing comes into its own. You can hit lots of water, pockets and seams, with your fly on the bottom using this setup. Google or youtube Czech nymphing or provo bounce rig and you will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> That's the kind of situation where short-line or euro nymphing comes into its own. You can hit lots of water, pockets and seams, with your fly on the bottom using this setup.


I have recently been working on learning these techniques and I think you are spot on. I have found I like the techniques overall more than using an indicator. Interestingly, you may find the opposite problem with them. I was on the LoPro this afternoon and had a great day. I had a lot of love tight lining nymphs, especially in smaller pockets and medium sized riffles and holes. However, I noticed that in the deeper holes, my results were less. I don't think weight was an issue as I was clanking bottom in both types of holes. An indy rig probably does give you an edge in the deepest holes.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I've heard of some people fishing faster moving waters with a fly rod and a spinning reel. (wierd I know) But everyone I've heard who's tried this says they get a lot more feel when nymphing. The idea is to put a fly on about 12" up the line then another about 5" below that with some lead at the very end. If you mess around a few times with the amount of lead you'll get the perfect weight. Basically, too much weight and you'll hang up on the rocks too much, not enough and you'll just glide right down. Anwyay, the advantage is you will feel the bumps from the rocks a lot easier and then the fish bites will be just a little strong than that allowing you more time to set the hook. I've never tried it, mostly because I don't want to look like a loser but, I hear it works amazingly. 

Let me know if you try it... I may just have to jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

sknabnoj said:


> I've heard of some people fishing faster moving waters with a fly rod and a spinning reel. (wierd I know) But everyone I've heard who's tried this says they get a lot more feel when nymphing. The idea is to put a fly on about 12" up the line then another about 5" below that with some lead at the very end. If you mess around a few times with the amount of lead you'll get the perfect weight. Basically, too much weight and you'll hang up on the rocks too much, not enough and you'll just glide right down. Anwyay, the advantage is you will feel the bumps from the rocks a lot easier and then the fish bites will be just a little strong than that allowing you more time to set the hook. I've never tried it, mostly because I don't want to look like a loser but, I hear it works amazingly.
> 
> Let me know if you try it... I may just have to jump on the bandwagon.


That sounds like the PROVO RIVER BOUNCE. No spinning reel though. That is my choice. But I go one and a half the water depth, twice the depth is too much.
I use a 5' furled leader with a tiny swivel. I attach 3 to 5 feet of tippet (fluorocarbon is my choice) I then tie one or two tags of 8 to 12 inch for flies. I then put split shot on the end of the tippet. Generally, the split shots just rolls across the rocks and doesn't seem as though the flies get caught as much.

Or you can get a longer rod and High stick or Czech nymph style


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

I have been nymphing with a 10.5 foot Euro nymphing rod. The type of water you describe is perfect for this type of nymphing. However, if you are using a strike indicator and a shorter rod (like 9 foot), don't think you cannot fish and be successful in this type of water. Just do the same thing as you would if you were Euro nymphing. Basically, ignore your strike indicator in this water, and "high stick" your nymphs through the water. Control the depth with your rod, not with the indicator. Use the weight to your advantage - let them pull the flies down, only you control the depth with the rod. Similar to Euro/Czech nymphing only your split shot is pulling the flies down and with Euro/Czech nymphing, the flies themselves have the weight. 

It takes practice and effort, especially to get the right depth, but it pays off.


----------

